# New stats on cancer in Golden Retrievers?



## puppydogs

Hello. Does anyone know the latest statistics for cancer in golden retrievers? I ran across a study back in 1998 but was curious as to the cancer rate/mortality rate now.

http://www.goldenretrieverfoundation.org/insidepagesdata/healthsurvey/GRCA Health Survey.pdf

What has been your experience with GR life span in recent decades? (I'm in love with the breed and planning to get one). thanks


----------



## Tahnee GR

Here is a link to an excellent article by Rhonda Hovan on cancer in Goldens.

http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/cancer.pdf

I tell my puppy people to expect 10-12 years with their Golden, although several have exceeded that. The youngest I personally have lost a Golden was age 10, although it was not to cancer but to benign brain tumors. The oldest was over 17, and it was probably cancer although as dogs (and people) age, cancer becomes more and more likely.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Tahnee GR said:


> I tell my puppy people to expect 10-12 years with their Golden, although several have exceeded that.


This made me happy and at the same time brought a tear to my eye. Daisy will be 10 next month. We've done good. Problems along the way but no cancer (knock on wood). She's slowing down some, naturally, but she's still got her spunk. And today, I can honestly say the only pressing issue on our minds is a good teeth cleaning 

And sad, so sad, that I know we are likely closer to the end than we are the beginning or the middle. Cancer is around the next bend, I know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have a Golden boy who is 15 years old, still going strong, doing really well for his age, he does have arthritis. We have been very fortunate with no major health issues and no cancer.


----------



## amy22

I lost my Golden Angel Sandy to cancer at age 12...soooo sad


----------



## Tahnee GR

Jo Ellen said:


> This made me happy and at the same time brought a tear to my eye. Daisy will be 10 next month. We've done good. Problems along the way but no cancer (knock on wood). She's slowing down some, naturally, but she's still got her spunk. And today, I can honestly say the only pressing issue on our minds is a good teeth cleaning
> 
> And sad, so sad, that I know we are likely closer to the end than we are the beginning or the middle. Cancer is around the next bend, I know.


My Scout died on his 14th birthday......he was very healthy right up to the last day or so. He just faded away in the space of a few hours. I suspect cancer of some sort, but he had Lyme disease twice, so who knows? My poor friend Diane had several girls in the same age range of 10+, and has lost all but one of them in the last few months. Very sad time for her, even though they all had great lives. It's never long enough.

It sure sounds like Daisy is doing so well-who knows, she might be one of those who just keeps ticking away


----------



## Debles

Because of pedigree and genetics I had hoped to have Selka till age 15 or so. Tragically he developed bone cancer at age 11 and went to Heaven after a seven week fight.
We love the breed so took a chance on a puppy with no cancer in his pedigree. But on this earth, one never knows.


----------



## tippykayak

I don't think there have been surveys as comprehensive as the 1998 survey since it was done, but the median age for Goldens is still 10.5, and that's on par with other dogs the same size. The cancer rates in Goldens seem to be elevated, but it's very hard to assess their actual risk relative to other, similar breeds.

For example, Labs and Goldens both have a life expectancy of that median 10.5. If a Lab dies at 10.5 of congestive heart failure (more common in that breed) instead of cancer, he doesn't have a chance to develop a geriatric cancer that a Golden might develop at 10.6. Thus, the higher cancer rates in Goldens might be exaggerated because they're actually making it slightly longer than similar dogs and cancer risk shoots up with age. Or, they're making it significantly longer on the whole except for cancer, which is higher risk in GRs, and thus it reduces the average age back down. Or, because so many Goldens are family dogs, they're more likely than some other breeds to get heroic medical care and thus a firm cancer diagnosis (as opposed to simply getting old and ill and then being put down without a firm diagnosis). Or, Goldens may belong to slightly wealthier households on average than other breeds and get more medical care and firmer diagnoses. 

It's hard to know exactly what's going on, since the the interaction of different factors in the incidence, diagnosis, and reporting of canine cancer is exponentially complex. Add onto that complexity the fact that we don't fully understand the mechanisms of the common GR cancers, and you have very little you can say with surety.

One thing that's pretty clear is that a GR has a life expectancy roughly equal to other dogs its size, and your GR will live on average about 1.8 years longer if you keep him lean, and he'll experience many of the geriatric conditions (joint problems, heart problems, even cancer) later in life if he's lean the whole time. That's two extra healthy years with your dog, based solely on keeping his weight appropriate.

Anybody who obsesses about longevity with their GR should start with an eye on the pedigree but spend the dog's life with an eye on the scale.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Jo Ellen said:


> This made me happy and at the same time brought a tear to my eye. Daisy will be 10 next month. We've done good. Problems along the way but no cancer (knock on wood). She's slowing down some, naturally, but she's still got her spunk. And today, I can honestly say the only pressing issue on our minds is a good teeth cleaning
> 
> And sad, so sad, that I know we are likely closer to the end than we are the beginning or the middle. Cancer is around the next bend, I know.


JoEllen, I might suggest you seriously consider a dental for Daisy, I had Hali get one in Sept and that is how they found her oral melanoma, she had no issues that would indicate the melanoma just cruddy teeth.
Hali is 9.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hali's Mom said:


> JoEllen, I might suggest you seriously consider a dental for Daisy, I had Hali get one in Sept and that is how they found her oral melanoma, she had no issues that would indicate the melanoma just cruddy teeth.
> Hali is 9.


Dentals are also good for overall kidney and heart health too. So many dogs develop kidney disease and heart issues because of poor dental health and gum disease/infections. I just wish they could do dental scaling and cleaning without sedating the dogs--that actually caused my Toby more problems than his cleaning.


----------



## ChiPack

We just lost our Wembley to cancer in January, at just seven years old. Too young. Reagan will be six in February, and I'm really hoping she has many years left.


----------



## musicgirl

ChiPack said:


> We just lost our Wembley to cancer in January, at just seven years old. Too young. Reagan will be six in February, and I'm really hoping she has many years left.


So sad =( Sorry for your loss..
We lost Teddy at around 9 years old (not exactly sure of age because we adopted him he could have been 10..but no older)


----------



## Tuckers Mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have a Golden boy who is 15 years old, still going strong, doing really well for his age, he does have arthritis. We have been very fortunate with no major health issues and no cancer.


 
Frazier turned 13 yesterday! He also has arthritis and a large fatty tumor, but still is getting by each day..... although much more slow and tired....:crossfing


----------



## goldyjlox

Lost my boy at 8 years 3 months to cancer. Would have loved for him to be 17 when he left. Hopefully our Samson lasts for 17 years...


----------



## Zygosmama

Our beautiful dog died of hemangiosarcoma just three weeks shy of his fifth birthday. He had been plaqued by seizures for four years, but cancer was a complete shock. Was disinterested in life and could barely walk at 8 am Saturday morning, we took him to the vet who was quite confident in his diagnosis, and our beautiful boy was gone by 6 pm. He lifted his head up one more time to look in his daddy's face and died--all naturally.


----------



## puppydogs

*for those that lost their beloved, where did you get them?*

Strange question but just wondering if those claiming to breed ofa/hip/eye/heart cerf are improving the longevity of the golden breed these days.


----------



## AmbikaGR

puppydogs said:


> Strange question but just wondering if those claiming to breed ofa/hip/eye/heart cerf are improving the longevity of the golden breed these days.



It is my believe that any breeder who IS breeding to improve hips/elbows/eyes/heart would definitely be looking at longevity also.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Isn't it pretty easy to judge whether the breeders is getting better longevity just by looking at the life span of the dogs in a pedigree? I was struck by the upward shift in the lifespan of Sunny's ancestors, just over the 5 or 6 generations that I looked at.


----------



## tippykayak

puppydogs said:


> Strange question but just wondering if those claiming to breed ofa/hip/eye/heart cerf are improving the longevity of the golden breed these days.


I don't think many great breeders claim they're improving longevity, simply because it's such a complex equation that it would be somewhat arrogant to do so.

I do know that every great breeder I know is absolutely heartbroken when a dog dies young and would do everything in his or her power to ensure that doesn't happen. I also know that when they have a wonderful dog live to 14, they wish for a few more years still and do everything they can to ensure that too.

With hips, there are definitive protocols that work to reduce the incidence of disease. Same with elbows, hearts, and the most common eye diseases. When it comes to longevity, particularly when cancer enters the equation, it's much, much harder to figure out exactly what you should be doing to improve the situation. So, great breeders are definitely doing what they can to reduce cancer and improve longevity, but the path simply isn't as clear.


----------



## K9-Design

Debles said:


> Because of pedigree and genetics I had hoped to have Selka till age 15 or so. Tragically he developed bone cancer at age 11 and went to Heaven after a seven week fight.
> We love the breed so took a chance on a puppy with *no cancer in his pedigree.* But on this earth, one never knows.


EUREKA!!!! Please do tell of this golden retriever with NO ancestors dying of cancer! WOOHOO

Because "Thunder" CH Faera's Future Classic was the poster child for golden lymphoma and he is in Stoney's pedigree -- isn't your pup a Stoney kid? Forgive me if not.

Sorry but ANY golden breeder who claims they have NO CANCER in their pedigree has their head in the sand.


----------



## GoldensGirl

When we were looking for a breeder last summer, the GRF taught me a lot about using the OFA and K9data resources to research the health of a puppy's parents and other ancestors. The breeder we finally got Sunny from had a steady increase in the average life expectancy of the dogs over more than 25 years of entries - at least the ones who were healthy enough to be bred or otherwise made it into the databases.

I have raised many large dogs from breeds with an average life expectancy of 10-12 years - German shepherds, Labs, and now Goldens. Most have made it to 15 or 16 years old, including one that I rescued from a high-kill shelter and helped to survive distemper. The notable exception was Sabrina, my first Golden girl, whose congenital kidney disease and cancer took her from me when she was 8. Except for the congenital problems, I think careful attention to their diet and medical care has a lot to do with longevity, just as it does for people.


----------



## Bender

Of course breeders are going to say 'longevity' if someone asks - they're not going to say 'well two of the grandparents died at 6.... you have to do your homework and look and see for yourself. Some breeders are honest and will say so but many won't - not because they're trying to be dishonest, but because if they're the only ones that do, puppy buyers will go to the one saying their dogs are all healthy and cancer free.

I don't think you can avoid cancer totally, but you can look into lines and see how long the dogs have lived and so on, and use your best judgement as far as vaccines, drugs, food and chemicals in the dog's world. I know many breeders now who won't sell to a smoking home - they ask if the applicant smokes, and if the answer is yes, they don't proceed. Food for thought!


----------



## ibdawn

Unfortunately my girl Oakley got cancer at age 11. But I donated her blood and pedigree to help find a cure for Humans and Dogs alike. The website Dog Diseases | Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard


----------



## Toriaroo

I lost my sweet Golden Brooke to cancer last year at 12. It was so sudden and much too soon. I miss her dearly. My family has had 2 Flat-Coated Retrievers, and their cancer rate is sky high. It's a huge shame because they are incredible dogs that live lives cut short by a terrible disease. Their life expectancy is only 8-10 years. Heartbreaking.


----------



## tresor500

*Goldens and cancer*

We lost our 8 year old to cancer (spleen and liver) last month. It was so unexpected and heartbreaking. Since then, I have read on the prevalence of cancer in goldens and I really think that breeders should start telling prospective puppy buyers just how high those chances are. Honestly, right now when I look at a picture of a sweet little golden puppy, almost all I can see is a bundle of potential cancer and heartbreak. 

I doubt we will get another dog…once you have had a golden it is hard to switch….but I think I would be in terror of losing him/her so prematurely.

Does anyone have stats on the golden mix: Goldendoodle. I was wondering if the cancer stats are better since it is a mixed breed.

thank you


----------



## Donzi 18

Lost my Golden girl Sugar to Liver cancer, she was 10 years 2 months. Ripped my heart out, miss her every day


----------



## tresor500

*Golden stats cancer*

we just lost our 8 yr old to cancer and it appears that there is a 60% chance of any golden getting it per the articles I have read…quite a bit higher than other breeds. 

They are WONDERFUL dogs but, honestly, at this point if I got a puppy, I would feel like I was buying a cute little bundle of (likely) cancer. My husband and I just don't think we could do it again. 

The illness came on so fast, no warning….that every time a new golden would even look a bit tired or off, we would be wrecks, anticipating the worst.


----------



## puppydogs

To all - I am SO sorry for your loss  Brings tears to me just thinking about it. If you don't mind me asking.... what were the symptoms of the cancer? Any early warning signs to be aware of? - God Bless!


----------



## tresor500

Thank you for your sympathy. The only possible sign was that he had lost weight….about 10 lbs in a year….but the kicker was that he was at his ideal weight at that point. The vet noted the wt loss but said he looks so healthy and was nice and trim…so we didn't pursue it. Maybe we should have, but the type of cancer was so aggressive that even earlier detection would not have helped. It was a blood cancer and would have spread regardless.

He went to bed one night (after normal eating, exercise, etc) and woke up very ill the next AM….basically collapsed. We took him to vet…his belly was filled with blood from the spleen and they found the tumors all over it. Subsequent test showed it had spread to his liver. The spleen removal afforded us another 5 weeks with him and it was worth it. They were good weeks without suffering and a lot of love and attention…..but when it was time, he crashed fast and we had to make the decision.

So the weight loss was the sign but everything I read states that a bigger dog has a longer life if you keep his weight down
…catch 22


----------



## ml56

*Lymphoma for our Golden*

For all the Goldens who live a long and happy life, our Jackson is not going to be part of that statistic. He is 6 years old and has lymphoma. Now granted, he was diagnosed in late August and we gave him one round of chemo. After that we decided that the cost and the amount of time it would give him (less than a year) plus whatever side effects and unknowns the chemo would bring, helped us to make the painful decision to stop the treatment. He was put on predisone only to help prolong the remission. He has a very bad reaction to the pred, so we took him off of that and he came back with his old personality almost became like a pup again in terms of playfulness. According to what the doctor said, we did not expect to be here past Halloween. Here it is November 22, and so far, he still seems fine. Energetic, appetite in place and playful. We are thankful for every extra day we have with him. It is beyond awful to lose a 5 year old Golden who has been an amazingly wonderful companion. We are looking at getting a puppy at Christmas. We thought there would be an empty house for several weeks while we waited for the pup, but we could be a two dog house again if all goes well.


----------



## puppydogs

ml56 said:


> For all the Goldens who live a long and happy life, our Jackson is not going to be part of that statistic. He is 6 years old and has lymphoma. Now granted, he was diagnosed in late August and we gave him one round of chemo. After that we decided that the cost and the amount of time it would give him (less than a year) plus whatever side effects and unknowns the chemo would bring, helped us to make the painful decision to stop the treatment. He was put on predisone only to help prolong the remission. He has a very bad reaction to the pred, so we took him off of that and he came back with his old personality almost became like a pup again in terms of playfulness. According to what the doctor said, we did not expect to be here past Halloween. Here it is November 22, and so far, he still seems fine. Energetic, appetite in place and playful. We are thankful for every extra day we have with him. It is beyond awful to lose a 5 year old Golden who has been an amazingly wonderful companion. We are looking at getting a puppy at Christmas. We thought there would be an empty house for several weeks while we waited for the pup, but we could be a two dog house again if all goes well.


Soooooo terribly sorry to hear about Jackson. What were his symptoms? How is his diet, etc. now that he's off chemo? Wish you all the best :crossfing


----------

